# Central Florida rides



## 96gators (Feb 21, 2005)

FYI...if you're in the central Florida area there are some great roads to travel and go anywhere from 30 to 100+ with very minimal traffic. Bartow, FL is a small town with direct access to many of these secondary roads. Also a good Bed/Breakfast in a circa 1920 mansion (which was used to film a few movies) called The Stanford Inn. Mostly flat terrain but a longer ride could reach the Lake Wales areas which has fair elevation changes as it's one of the highest points in FL. Or if you wanted all hills you could stay in Lake Wales. 
Lakeland, FL has a pretty vibrant cycling community with regular rides Sat/Sun morning and Thursday night. All of these towns are located between Tampa and Orlando; about 35 miles from either. Email back if interested in more information, maps etc...


----------



## photojtn (Sep 3, 2004)

96gators said:


> FYI...if you're in the central Florida area there are some great roads to travel and go anywhere from 30 to 100+ with very minimal traffic. Bartow, FL is a small town with direct access to many of these secondary roads. Also a good Bed/Breakfast in a circa 1920 mansion (which was used to film a few movies) called The Stanford Inn. Mostly flat terrain but a longer ride could reach the Lake Wales areas which has fair elevation changes as it's one of the highest points in FL. Or if you wanted all hills you could stay in Lake Wales.
> Lakeland, FL has a pretty vibrant cycling community with regular rides Sat/Sun morning and Thursday night. All of these towns are located between Tampa and Orlando; about 35 miles from either. Email back if interested in more information, maps etc...


Hey Gator, I'll be at the Flagler Beach tour May 22, then off to visit my Mom for a couple days in Lady Lake, FL. I've not toured Lakeland and would like to, any info would be helpful. The Stanford Inn, do they allow your bike in the room?

Thanks, James


----------



## 96gators (Feb 21, 2005)

James:
The Lakeland ride starts at the Southgate Publix parking lot 7:30 am. There's a fast and slow route but both start the same. 6 sprints in the fast group. 32 miles but a few will continue afterwards or do laps (3 miles) around Lake Hollingsworth which is near the end of the ride. Do a mapquest for directions: 2515 S. Florida Ave., Lakeland, FL.
Sunday ride is usually a tad slower but goes 50+ miles. Starts at another Publix lot (2125 East CR 540-A, Lakeland, FL)
As for the B&B it is run by a couple from the British Isles and they are very hospitible. If they didn't let you keep the bike in the room I'm sure you could bring it inside or you could lock it up on the porch. It's huge. House was used to film the second "My Girl" film in case you've ever seen it. Ph# is 863-533-2393. From Bartow, FL you could head south and have your pick of numerous routes all with little traffic and good secondary paved roads. If you decide to do it just reach out and I'll hook you up with some routes.


----------



## BNA_roadie (Mar 11, 2002)

*Crystal River?*

I'm going to be in Crystal River next week, any ideas? 

Thanks,


----------



## trek60 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Rides near crystal river?*

Suncoast trial differnet groups leave to ride daily. Is 84miles long round trip.


----------



## Jackcrevalle (Mar 23, 2005)

I ride the Suncoast Trail often. It is an excellent ride. I really enjoy the Jay B. Starkey Connection (it says future connection on the map). It's about 4 miles north of S.R. 54 and is a 12 miles round trip. It is a beautiful preserve. Check out these brochures: Brochure #1 and Brochure #2


----------

